# Pambase is missing some files

## LukynZ

I don't know how, but after todays update I have this problem:

```
lukas@lukyn ~ $ equery k pambase

* Checking sys-auth/pambase-20120417 ...

!!! /etc/pam.d/login does not exist

!!! /etc/pam.d/passwd does not exist

!!! /etc/pam.d/su does not exist

   8 out of 11 files passed

```

At this moment I am unable to login throught console. I am able to login to KDE, su command fails too.

As I am unable to log as root, I can't reemerge this package, I can't use files from backup. I can't boot from CD at this moment and I have no flash drive now.

I am doomed as far as I can say  :Smile:  or has anybody any idea?

----------

## BillWho

LukynZ,

Did you update the config files (._cfg) in /etc/pam.d   :Question: 

If I remember correctly, there were three files that required updating - su and login sound familiar

Good luck.

----------

## LukynZ

Ok, there are new configs I didn't merge. However it shouldn't delete old at all. But without root I can't merge themLast edited by LukynZ on Fri Apr 20, 2012 5:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

i doubt this will work - highly doubt actually, but

```

kdesu konsole

```

????

profit

stab in the dark. kdesu might depend on those other things not being broken

----------

## LukynZ

I tried this too...no success  :Sad: 

----------

## cach0rr0

id say without the ability to reboot from a cd/usb right now you're fairly stuck

can you reboot at all? If so, reboot to single user mode, make the requisite changes, reboot

----------

## LukynZ

That will be a little problem for me as I have timeout 0 in grub config  :Smile: 

----------

## BillWho

LukynZ,

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, there are new configs I didn't merge. However it shouldn't delete old at all.

 

Unfortunately, they're new files   :Sad: 

One option to pursue is to install the hd in a machine that can boot a live cd,  has linux installed, or connect it via a usb dongle.

Another option is ssh logon from another machine if you have ssh enabled on that machine.

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## painteru

had the same problem after update . It was pambase and shadow.

I had to re-emerge pam and now #su- works .

Well, to be sure, I re-emerged pambase & shadow, too before pam .

Oh, but wait ! you can't log in as root. 

Well, press i at boot time and don't allow to start the xdm service so that X wont start. (I hope you had set this option in your kernel )

If you haven't the option of "press i" you can always use a livecd and then chroot.

----------

## LukynZ

Thanks for tips. Finally fixed by usb boot  :Smile: 

However I am still wondering how did this happen. Normally updated confings can't be deleted before merging new ones.

----------

